

Our attempt at fixing the US Healthcare System (search in Baltimore, MD) - HealthNut
http://comparedcare.com

======
illini123
I'm in health-tech myself and have a bit of background with the terminology
process. Is this using CPT codes for the search? If so, you might want to look
at improving some of the functionality, since a lot of these are abbreviated,
and unless you are a complete wonk like I am, patients may or may not fully
understand the abbreviations. Nice job though with the layout.

~~~
HealthNut
We figured the CPT codes would be too confusing for users, we just have the
hcpcs descriptions. Where are you located in the health-tech-osphere?

